# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تفضل هنا: 33 موقعاً الكترونياً لمكتبات حول العالم (للباحثين وغيرهم).

## أبو فهد الأحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه بعض المواقع الالكترونية يستفيد منها طلاب العلم والباحثين وغيرهم.
وكذلك يمكن للباحث أن يجد من خلالها عنواناً مناسباً لرسالته.
وهذه المواقع تتضمن شتى المجالات والفنون.
وأكثر المواقع هنا أخذتها من موضوع لأحد الإخوة في ملتقى طلاب وطالبات جامعة الملك سعود، -قسم الدراسات العليا-.

1- مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية .
http://www.kfnl.gov.sa/ 
(وعند البحث اضغط على أيقونة الفهرس العام)

2- مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية .
http://www.kfcris.com/index_ar.php?page= 
(واختصاراً لوقتك إضغط على أيقونة -قواعد البيانات- تجدها على اليمين في الأسفل )

3- فهرس مكتبات جامعة الملك سعود .
http://catalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/uhtbin/cgisirsi/5Y5CHfO4SS/CENTRAL/257620092/60/502/X

4- مكتبة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الرقمية بجامعة أم القرى.
http://staff.uqu.edu.sa/lib/dilib/pages.php?DSP=allmsg
( وممكن الاستفادة أكثر من أيقونة فهرس المكتبة )

5- مكتبة المصطفى الالكترونية.
http://www.al-mostafa.com/search_books.php

6- منتديات الكتب المصورة .
http://www.pdfbooks.net/vb/forum.php

7- موقع الأستاذ مبارك الدوسري لرسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه 
ويعتبر بوابة تضم مجموعة من الروابط.
http://m1d.maktoobblog.com/

8- مكتبة المسجد النبوي: وبالإضافة إلى الكتب ، يوجد هناك أكثر من (مائة ألف ساعة ) صوتية مسجلة على أشرطة كاسيت وأقراص مدمجة .
http://www.mktaba.org/

9- المكتبة : يعد موقع المكتبة أكبر دليل للكتب الإسلامية والعربية في الشبكة، ويتميز بالتصنيف الدقيق
http://www.almaktba.com

10- المكتبة العربية: من أكبر المكتبات العربية على الانترنت.
http://abooks.tipsclub.com/

11- مكتبة الورَّاق : تضم مكتبة الوراق الآلاف من الكتب التراثية .
http://www.alwaraq.net/Core/index.jsp?option=1

12- مكتبة المشكاة الإسلامية: تحوي أكثر من ستة آلاف كتاب. http://abooks.tipsclub.com

13- مكتبة الكتب المصورة : تتميز بأنها تستخدم تصنيف ديوي مكتبة المشكاة الإسلامية: تحوي أكثر من ستة آلاف كتاب.
http://www.almaknaz.com/

14- مكتبة جامعة المدينة العالمية .
http://dlib.mediu.edu.my/arb/

15- مكتبة الأمم المتحدة .
http://www.un.org/depts/dhl/dhlara/index.html

16- موقع المنشاوي للدراسات والبحوث
http://www.minshawi.com

17- المكتبة الالكترونية المتنوعة : ويتوفر بها كتب عربية وإنجليزية وكتب سمعية ، إضافة إلى عروض تقديمية في مواضيع مختلفة كالإملاء وقواعد اللغة العربية والإنجليزية وغيرها .
http://www.y-ebooks.com/

18- موقع التعليم العربي وبه روابط كثيرة لدوريات عربية وأجنبية.
http://www.altaalim.org/index1.php?tb=17&yea=14

19- موقع الإحصائيون العرب: متخصص في علم الإحصاء .
http://www.arabicstat.com/

20- موقع الدرر السنية : يقدم لك خدمة سريعة للتأكد من صحة الأحاديث النبوية ، وكذلك وبه خدمات كثيرة يستفيد منها الباحث مثل موسوعة الكتب، حيث يُعرّفك على عنوان الكتاب وفهرسه.
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith

21- موقع هدي الإسلام وفيه عدد كبير من الرسائل العلمية ، وأشياء أخرى تهم الباحث. 
http://www.hadielislam.com/arabic/index.php

22- الموسوعة الشاملة لتحميل الكتب وهو مكتبة عملاقة جدا خاصة في العلوم الشرعية .
http://islamport.com/
وللاستفادة أكثر من الشاملة وطريقة عملها، ادخل هنا :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=75

23- موقع هداية النفس لخدمة البحوث.
http://www.hnafs.com/2009/01/blog-post_24.html

24- مركز الكتب المصورة والمخطوطات .
http://pdfshere.com/up/index.php

25- سلسلة "عالم المعرفة" التي أصدرها المجلس الوطني للثقافة و الفنون و الآداب في الكويت.
http://www.archive.org/details/aalam_almaarifa

26- موقع دراسة لخدمات البحث العلمي .
http://www.drasah.net/

27- موقع تواصل للمؤتمرات والفعاليات العلمية والخدمات الأكاديمية ، وبه أكثر المجلات المحكمة في البلاد العربية.
http://www.tawasul.sa.com/RefereedAcademicJournals.aspx

28- مكتبة جامعة البترول.
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/library/

29- مكتبة الجامعة الأردنية.
http://library.ju.edu.jo/

30- مكتبة الكونجرس.
http://www.loc.gov/index.html

31- مكتبة جامعة اليرموك.
http://library.yu.edu.jo/

32- مكتبة معهد الإدارة.
http://webapps.ipa.edu.sa/elibrary/faces/mainSearchView?_afrLoop=725548  102948871&_afrWindowMode=0&_ad  f.ctrl-state=7rfxc466h_4

33- مكتبة جامعة الملك فيصل.
http://www.kfu.edu.sa/ar/Deans/Libra.../elibrary.aspx

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

34- مكتبة المجلس العلمي:
http://majles.alukah.net/mktba_majle...hp?catsmktba=9

----------


## محب طلب العلم

جزاك الله خيرا
35-الرئيسة -  المكتبة _الوقفية_ للكتب المصورة  *
*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

36 - مكتبة المهتدي
http://www.al-maktabeh.com/a/index.htm
37 - المكنز للكتب المصورة
http://www.almaknaz.com/
38- مكتبة نبع الوفاء
http://www.s0s0.com/Books/
39 - المكتبة العربية 
http://www.almaktabah.net/vb 
40 - خزانةالكتب والأبحاث ( ملتقى أهل الحديث )
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/index.php 
41- ملتقى الكتب والبحوث والمخطوطات ( ملتقى أهل التفسير )
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10 

42 - جامع الكتب المصورة
http://www.kt-b.com/index.htm 
43 - مكتبة مشكاة الإسلامية
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/list.php?cat=57

44 - جوجل بوكس 
http://books.google.com/ 
وإن أردت أن تبحث عن أي كتاب على الشبكة فما عليك إلا :
http://ketablink.com/ar
*ملاحظة :*
*قد تجدون مع الكتب المصورة منتديات و كتب على شكل وورد و أشكال أخرى* 

*جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم ، والله كنت أود كتابة موضوع بهذا لشأن ، وسبقتمونا إلى هذا الخير العميم .*
+
دعوة خاصة لزيارة
 منتديات الكتب والمخطوطات المصورة

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

مكتبة صيد الفوائد:
http://www.saaid.net/book/index.php
المكتبة المقروءة - موقع اسلام ويب:
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/index.php

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

أبو أروى الدرعمي.
جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

47   مكتبة شبكة القراءات

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

محب طلب العلم.
أمة الوهاب.
جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة، وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم.

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

أبو الحسن الرفاتي.
جزاك الله خيرا، ونفع الله بك.

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

القارئ المليجي
أثابك الله على مشاركتك.

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

للأهمية: موقع يحوي عشرات الألوف من الكتب المصورة 
أثنا البحث عن المواقع التي تحوي كتبا مصورة وبخاصة النادر منها وقفت على موقع يحوي عشرات الألوف من الكتب المصورة العربية والأجنبية النادرة والمعاصرة، فابتغيت الأجر في الدلالة عليه عسى أن يفيد غيري من طلاب العلم، واسمه (كتاب بديا ) وهذا رابطه
48-
http://www.ketabpedia.com/

http://www.ketabpedia.com/

من موضوع أبو السنابل المصري.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=75080

----------


## أحمدي الهمام

جزاكم الله كل خير مأجورون إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو السنابل المصري

جزيت خيرا أخي أبي فهد الأحمد فالدال على الخير كفاعله.

----------


## د.شريف

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

أحمدي الهمام.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ح م ح الهاجري

بارك الله فيك , ونفع بك

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

مكتبات الأخ المفضال أبي يعلى البيضاوي المغربي المصورة
1_عقيدتنا : مذهب السلف الصالح أهل الحديث
2_تراث شيخ الإسلام أبي العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله
3_خزانة المذهب الحنبلي
4_ خزانة المذهب المالكي
5_ خزانة المخطوط العربي والإسلامي
6_ خزانة التراث العربي
7_ ديوان السنة المسندة
8_مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
9_سلسلة عمل من طب لمن حب

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

مكتبة الأخ الفاضل الجليس الصالح هنــــا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E1%D5%C7%E1%CD

----------


## عبده عند الموحدين

المكتبة المراكشية
http://www.merrakech.com

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

مكتبة الملك عبدالعزيز العامة
http://ipac.kapl.org.sa/elib/

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

تصحيح للرابط السابق في الموضوع لمكتبة أم القرى .
مكتبة جامعة أم القرى
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/ipac20/ipa...lang=ara#focus

فهرس مكتبة أم القرى الرقمية (رسائل ومجلات)
http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/ipac20/ipa...=1316693040171

----------


## سعد الأحمدين

طرح جيد جدا يا أبا الفهد بارك الله فيك..
مشكور للغاية.

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد الدليمي

جهود طيبة شكر الله للجميع وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتكم، ونفعكم بها يوم القيامة، وجعلها من الصدقات الجاريات. آمين

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

من المكتبات المهمة فيما يتعلق بالمخطوطات وغيرها :
مركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث
http://almajidcenter.org/ar/index.php

----------


## ابن الذهبي

المكتبه
www.almktabah.com
موقع في بداية النمو بمساعدتكم سينموا اكثر

----------


## ابنة عبدالله

64- مكتبتنا العربية
http://www.almaktabah.net/vb/index.php
65- مكتبة المهتدين
http://al-maktabeh.com/ar/
66- مكتبة رياض العلم
http://riyadhalelm.com/
67- مكتبة روح الاسلام للكتب الالكترونية
http://www.islamspirit.com/

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

بحوث فقهيه معاصرة أكثر من 40 بحث .
http://www.imam8.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3125

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن

بودي لو عرفت كيف طريقة تنزيل كتب من موقع كتب جوجل

----------


## مسعودان

شكرا للإخوة الأفاضل على هذه المواقع الممتازة.....لكنن   رغم ذلك ما زلت أبحث عن كتاب : الحركة الفكرية بالمغرب في عهد السعديين  و لم أجده ...من يتفضل بالبحث عنه من الإخة و الأخوات  و يتكرم به علي على عنواني الإلكتروني أكون شاكرا و ممتنا له 
 تحياتي للجميع ........ عنواني هو : bagadi40@gmail.com

----------


## سراج الياني

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية
ويشتمل على قاعدة بيانات أوعية المعلومات القرآنية
أكبر موقع متخصص للبحث عن بيانات الكتب والمخطوطات والرسائل الجامعية والمقالات في علوم القرآن
إعداد : مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية في معهد الإمام الشاطبي

http://qsc.org.sa/modules/wfchannel/

----------


## إسماعيل مجيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد
أخوكم في الله إسماعيل مجيد أحد إخوانكم الصينيين، وأشتغل الآن في إحدى الجامعات الصينية كمدرس اللغة العربية، فأنا في أشد الحاجة إلى قاموس اسمه "قاموس الطالب في المرادفات والأضداد". حمّلت اليوم هذا الكتاب من أحد المواقع، غير أنه ناقص، فرافع الكتاب نسخ الصفحات الوترية فقط، ولم ينسخ الصفحات الشفعية. فمن عنده هذا الكتاب فليرفعه مشكورا. وذلك لصعوبة وجود كتب عربية أصلية في أرض الصين، سواء أكانت كتبا ورقية أم كتبا بصيغة بي دي أف، كأنك تبحث عن إبرة في البحر الواسع

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

مأدبة فاخرة.جزاكم الله خيرا،ووفقكم إلى المزيد من  الكرم والعطاء.

----------


## إسماعيل مجيد

لم أيأس ولن أيأس من مساعدتكم في الحصول على الكتاب المذكور،،،

----------


## دار النوادر

دار النوادر
http://www.daralnawader.com/common/index.php?lang=ar

----------


## غالب الصميل

الفهرس العربي الموحد
موقع مفيد جدا للمطبوعات والمخطوطات تقوم عليه مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة, وفكرته توحيد جهود المكتبات العربية العامة والجامعية في فهرسة كتبها, وذلك في موقع واحد, وتحصل كل مكتبة تفهرس كتابا للمرة الأولى على مبلغ وقدره ريالان سعوديان عن كل عنوان.

----------

